# Depo Medrol quantity



## Vochoa4190 (Aug 22, 2013)

My clinic only purchases 40mg Depo-Medrol 10ML multidose vial, but my provider stated he injected 60mg Depo-Medrol. Am I ok to use J1020 Depo-Medrol 20mg x3 or am I stuck using J1030 Depo-Medrol 40mg and use quantity x2 (even though only 60mg injected.)?


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 22, 2013)

You select the code that most appropriately describes the services given.  The patient was given 60mg, you bill for 60 mgs.  

Why would you bill for 80mgs when that wasn't what was given?

You can only bill waste on single dose vials, not multi-dose vials.  For Depomedrol you cannot bill for drugs not given.


----------



## catkinson80 (Aug 27, 2013)

Depending on the insurance involved you can bill for the waste. Check with your provider rep. They should tell you the modifier to bill with the J code to indicate waste.


----------

